# Recommend a good stud finder.



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No electric stud finder is going to work with plaster and lath.
It's not going to know if it's a stud or the lathe.
A cheap magnetic one would find the nails.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

The best stud finder I have is a Franklin---it has a row of sensors and a row of lights--

Well worth the cost---

However, I think Joe is right about using a stud finder on an old lath and plaster wall-

A magnet on a string might be more successful.


----------



## Aggie67 (Dec 20, 2008)

I've got a Zircon rebar detector that works great on studs. Also works well on rebar in concrete and CMU, and for finding the buried steel receivers in a baseball infield for the base mounting posts.


----------



## PandJ (Mar 28, 2016)

Best thing for you is a 1/8 drill bit and some spackle. Knock on the wall until you can hear some variant in thud...then drill a few small holes until you get resistance from a stud. Magnet stud finder is best for drywall situations...never misses.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

oh'mike said:


> The best stud finder I have is a Franklin---it has a row of sensors and a row of lights--
> 
> Well worth the cost---
> 
> ...


Mike, is that the Franklin 710? Seems to have very good reviews.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

one vote for knuckle and small drill, I do have a zircon that collects dust (somewhere)


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

For those in a hurry a sewing needle or straight pin pushed with pliers is much faster at locating studs than a drill bit and the holes need no filling except for paint if at all.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

rjniles said:


> Mike, is that the Franklin 710? Seems to have very good reviews.


 I don't remember the number---I bought one last year and my assistant kept sticking it into his tool box--last week I bought another one for my truck.

Cost a little more than $35.00 at the local Menards.

Once you use one you will never be happy with the old style stud finder.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/C-H-Hans...2_TzqAeMO9lvJpxdMMNR2xoCJ1Pw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

I've got this one: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Zircon-M...p-Multi-Function-Wall-Scanner-66230/205224990 and I found it will work quite well through plaster and wood lathe. It also does quite well at detecting live electrical wires within the walls.


----------



## FrodoOne (Mar 4, 2016)

rjniles said:


> What is the best you have found. Anything that will work through plaster and wood lath? Would like to keep under $50.


The best "Stud Finder" that I have ever found is the "Franklin ProSensor 710"
(Interestingly, it does not seem to be affected by "false readings" from power cables etc.)
While I have never had the need to use mine on a "lath and plaster" construction, I would envisage that, if you used it vertically, it would show every lath and in the horizontal direction it would show every stud.

Interestingly, on http://slickdeals.net/f/7024596-pro...r-at-costco-35-renamed-franklin-prosensor-710 there are "instructions for the "Profinder 5000" which appears to be the same device.

Therein it states: -

"Lath and Plaster
Irregularities in plaster thickness and variations in construction materials can make it difficult to locate studs behind lath and plaster walls. Also, if the plaster has a mesh reinforcement, the stud finder may not be able to detect through the metal mesh. Although many users have success with the ProFinder 5000 on lath and plaster walls, there is no guarantee the ProFinder 5000 will work on all lath and plaster walls."

At $35, you could "give it a try" and let us all know how you go!


----------



## christoff (Feb 26, 2008)

I have a Franklin and it's fantastic. I have had many others and they don't compare to the franklin.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Best one I ever used, wish I could find one today.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Just yesterday I needed to find the rafters behind 5/8 drywall in a cathedral ceiling.
With this telescoping magnet I was easily able to pick up 2 dozen drywall screws in just a few minutes. 
If I were ever in the market for a actual detector I would want one with a magnet as means of detection


----------



## deverson (Sep 17, 2012)

I can't use those things. Whenever I get close to them they start lighting up and making noise😏.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

I have all but given up on stud finders. I will order a franklin just to see. All the big box ones will give to many false readings to make them worst while. I spend a good part of the day finding studs for handrails and grab bars. 
This last bathroom was completely tiled and I was having no luck at all. I drilled a hole in the tile and fed a wire inside the wall to find the stud. Then just installed a towel rack over the hole.


----------



## Fixif (Jul 13, 2016)

This Magnetic Stud Finder hasn't failed me once yet. It finds metal studs easily, just as nails in wooden studs. The only thing is that you can't use it on a popcorn ceiling (if you place a cardboard between the ceiling and the stud finder).


----------

